# anyone heard of this place?



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

its a place in texas that does same thing as motorex, only half price! this guy was tellin me about it, but sounds flakey


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

Last I heard, Motorex was the one reputable company to go through.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

It sounds flakey because it is . . . MotoRex are the only company that can legalize Skylines in the US.

J


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

What's the name of the place? Somebody was trying to tell me there were people importing Skylines in Texas, but I couldn't find out their names, or their registered importer license.

If they're not a registered importer, don't even consider it! The government is quite clear on that issue: If you're not a registered importer, YOU CAN'T LEGALLY IMPORT CARS!!!

...I hope they are, though. I wanna R-34...


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Anything that sounds too good to be true....

Probably is....


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

There are ways around MOTOREX

MOTOREX has quite a monopoly on importing GTRs, IMHO its illegal, but hey its not up to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Yah on that monopoly thing it definatly is it has one on the service of skyline legalization. The only way they get away with it is by lining the pockets of the guys in washington. It's a shame!!!


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Very Very true... Maybe he got a FREE V-spec II NUR hehe


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Jt-Imports said:


> *There are ways around MOTOREX
> 
> MOTOREX has quite a monopoly on importing GTRs, IMHO its illegal, but hey its not up to me. *



Dude, if you are gonna talk a bunch of SH1T, please go to Fresh Alloy and fire away about how you are going to go around Motorex. 

Here's a tip use the search function there about going around motorex, how they have a monopoly, etc, etc, etc. You will find that it is not a monopoly and there is no legal way around motorex.

I am the mod here and I will not let this forum go through all the same BULLSH** that happens on the other forums. Opinions are fine, but please don't turn into a jackass here.

Peace.


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Nismo Skyline---I guess you dont know what a MONOPOLY is, and they have it by being the ONLY registered IMPORTER of GTRs in the USA. Nothing BS about it........

Also there is ways around Motorex. I suppose if you ever brought your GTR to Japan for say some modding and then you wanted to take in back into the US, do you think you have to go threw MOTOREX? Thats a easy YES or NO question..

JT


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

There are NO current legal ways to bring in a GTR for a period of longer than 1 year or for other than race use only. If you think so, then you haven't been paying attention these past years to people trying to be a competitor to MotoRex/RB or those who have tried alternative means. We've seen bullshit before...and we see it here now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

Motorex is not the only RI(registered importer) who can legalize Skylines, On top of that I will never let any of my perspective buyers go thru MOTOREX. Same as the other companies working with MOTOREX, which are Rbmotoring, and C&k Automotive. Motorex is not a refutable company. They have done some shady business practices that probably some of you dont even know. I have spoken to other RI's who have been in the business have said some disturbing news about good ole MOTOREX, One said to me and I quote "MOTOREX sometimes dont even legalize these cars, they simply put their stickers to say its legal, but in actuality its not, and then they will charge huge sums of money saying, it's been legalized, they are not going to be in business for too long" and quote. Another RI also told me, "FBI knocked on MOTOREX's door". I'm sure its not for donuts and coffee. Greed will haunt you back, I know there's some motorex loyals out there, like the magazines they advertise too. Who in their right mind will spend 16-30 thousand dollars to legalize these cars, let's face it people, these cars are not european "gray" exotics like a Ferrari. I have been in Japan and I know how much these cars cost, and yes I also own one. I will give you an example, a 1999 R34 GTR with less than 20K miles, will cost you around US$28,000 max, plus the shipping to north america will cost you around US$1,100 for a roll on, roll off, and US$2,500 max if you want to put the car in a container. Sometimes it cen even be cheaper depending on the shipping company you go thru. Plus the tax and so on you have to pay and also the legalization which is around US$10,000, thats a lot cheaper than motorex who charges 30,000 for a GTR. Im not here to market my company in any manner, I have even helped out other people who doesnt buy a car from us. All i can say it what comes around goes around. I surely hope this has enlightned some of you. And if you want to call the RI I usually let some of my perspective buyers call, is Barry Taylor Enterprises in northern CA, they are licensed by the EPA/DOT.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I call bullshit.

1. Provide the names of other RIs in the USA who have successfully made a Skyline US streetlegal. Its not about what RI "CAN" legalize a Skyline. Any licensed RI "CAN" do it, but currently none are authorized to do it.

2. Prove MotoRex has not fully made a Skyline compliant.

3. You may have been to Japan, but I have lived here for over a year and a half and I am yet to see a GTR34 for $28,000USD - well, unless its a rebuilder, stolen, or fraudulently advertised.

4. One doesn't have to be a MotoRex asskisser to point out how people have talked shit online for some time now. Yeah, Hiro doesn't have a sterling reputation, but MotoRex has cars they can point to that have been made compliant, they have happy customers driving their cars, and they remain the only ones doing it. All you have is a lot of talk. IF you can provide more, you should have done so in your initial post instead of waiting to be questioned.

So, please finally enlighten us and stop talking shit. If you're for real, well, if you're for real, you wouldn't be posting crap here. People would have already known about you as word spreads fast in the US Skyline community.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

I get my info from other RI's, whom I spoke to, which I specified, I'm basically trying to help out people who cant afford to spend as much as what MOTOREX charges.I'm just another american, trying to help out other americans. And if you really want to know who sells an R34 GTR, you can call Miyabi Trading in Kyoto, Phone : +81 75 9820616 / Fax : +81759820965. for someone who have lived in Japan, you certainly dont know much dont you. And yeah words do spread fast, I'ved already answered hundreds of inquiries from our country, in which all of them does not want to deal with MOTOREX. Like what I say to most of them, they have the right to go to wherever they want, to any RI/ICI they want to deal with. They dont have to go to the ones i recommend. Thats all Im saying.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Guys, you don't seem to get it. I have watched this debate on all the other forums. I am tired of it. If you want to debate motorex, fine. Take your discussion to Fresh Alloy or some other site.

I don't think that it is constructive to re-hash this over and over. You can use the search function and see endless pages of sh*t talking about this subject. If it was so easy to do why is there still only one doing it?

Bottom line, until another RI steps up and gets a car approved, it's all just talk. I hope another RI does get it done, then the price drops for everyone. 

Until then, play nice or I lock the thread.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Woahhhhhhh nellay!
Too much tension on this thread!

How to get a skyline into the U.S without Motorex...
Step#
1.) Go to Japan
2.) Buy a skyline
3.) Make sure it works and its in good condition
4.) Place it in a big gigantic box that can support the weight
or drive it onto a boat that can take it to where you want!
5.) Navigate the boat to USA
6.) And voila...working skyline in USA
7.) Dont do anything illegal to be pulled over by cops
8.) Because its illegal to drive it in the USA like that

Seee...now thats not bad was it? LOL! 

P.S: Wrap the car in lots of bubble wrap! Lots and lots of bubble wrap. You dont' want the paint to be scratched now do you?


----------



## Kharne (Jul 14, 2003)

Anytime anyone talks about shipping a skyline to the states, they invaribly couple legalizing the car with importing the car. There are tons of importers on the west coast that can import any automobile they want. From there, it's just a matter of finding a place to do the legalization of the vehicle mechanically, then file the necessary paperwork. Legalizing and importing are not the same process. It is quite conceivable that a business can get a skyline imported and then legalize it.


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok Here it is.... 2 ways to do it...

Strip the car of all of its NISSAN, SKYLINE, GTR, and VIN Numbers and put a wide-body kit on it or something pretty extreme. Import it as a KIT CAR, IF you look at the customs WEBPAGE instead of thinking it will tell you in DEPTH what it needed to do this also.

ALSO You can go threw GUAM, there are no restrictions on left and right hand drive cars. So you import it there register it (NOT HARD) then after a certain time, import it to where ever in the US, US territories to US territories dont fall under certain inspections, including left and right hand drive, emissions and a few others but check the CUSTOMS WEBPAGE, here I will even do it for you.

ENJOY

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/web_RI_list07252003.html GRANTED this one is if you dont want to go threw the BS yourself

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/ TOP PAGE

Another http://www.quepo.com/queposite/quepoweb/custom/custom.html

http://www.sefco-export.com/carclear.htm

http://www.omicron.uk.com/importus.html

http://internet.ggu.edu/~emilian/ops113/ch31.html

ENJOY, I did my homework hehe


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm glad the moderator understand that most people only wants is a low priced RI to legalize these cars. Freedom of choice is all good. Another RI is waiting approval from EPA is US Specs in MD.
Peace for now


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Wanting something and having that something actually exist are two different things. Plenty of RIs have petitioned and NOT ONE has ever been accepted...PERIOD. Its not about tension, its about people spreading BS. This RI should have gotten its approval FIRST before anything was said. Don't talk about it...DO IT.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Wanting something and having that something actually exist are two different things. Plenty of RIs have petitioned and NOT ONE has ever been accepted...PERIOD. Its not about tension, its about people spreading BS. This RI should have gotten its approval FIRST before anything was said. Don't talk about it...DO IT.


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Barry Taylor Enterprises is NOT able to legalize Skylines. I've talked with them. They are currently "assessing the market, and considering going through the necessary paperwork and testing provided they can get 15 people to spend $10,000 for the process." At least Motorex jumped through all their hoops on their own; they didn't ask other people to risk their money doing this. 
By the way, I talked with the man in charge at Barry Taylor Enterprises for a long, long time. His biggest interest seems to be in AMG Mercedes. And he talked poorly about not just Motorex, but a lot of other importers. Oh, and for someone who's considering importing GT-R's, he had the most fascinating opinion on Japanese cars: I quote, "I wouldn't piss on a Japanese car if it was on fire." Sorry guys, I can't take anybody seriously who would hold such an opinion about a car that other people are footing the bill for R&D on that he will be selling.
So people, whatever Motorex's business practices of late, they're still the only remote chance you have of getting a legal Skyline in the US. It's them, or nobody. Period.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

When I spoke to Mike Ramay of Barry Taylor, he assured me they can, if he is saying something else, theres nothing I can do, I also spoke to Carl, of US Specs in Md, he said he is waiting approval of some sort. Advantage Motorsports says they can also legalize skylines Sometimes you really dont know who to believe anymore. Main concern of all the inquiries I get from the states is the financial issues, they simply dont want to spend legalizing the car more than what they paid for. And also the clearance of these cars thru customs. is one of thier biggest concern, that it might get impounded or sent back to Japan. Anyways if Ived offended anyone, I apologize, we dont need tension, we are suppose to help each other out, .........right?
Peace


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

It's cool, man. But yeah, for every honest car sales person out there, there's a dozen-an-a-half bold faced liars. Try looking into the Evolution Imports fiasco sometime.

http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16157&highlight=evolution+imports

http://www.evolutionimports.com/

Whatever Motorex has supposedly done to fail to legalize their cars, it's not NEARLY as bad as what's going on over at EI.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks Tuxedo, it's just all these conflicting infos I get from the states, it sucks. I checked on EI's site, I understood what you meant. Oh well, Im not gonna focus to much in our market, too much hassel and all.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

And as always, we have a lot of talk and NO ACTION. People keep saying they're going to do this or that yet NOTHING ever comes of it. Thats why people are tired of hearing all the shit that gets spewed online. Its not that we are kissing MotoRex's ass. 

Its just that they are the ONLY RI with legal products to sell. Its impossible to drive just bullshit.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Jt-Imports said:


> *Ok Here it is.... 2 ways to do it...
> 
> Strip the car of all of its NISSAN, SKYLINE, GTR, and VIN Numbers and put a wide-body kit on it or something pretty extreme. Import it as a KIT CAR, IF you look at the customs WEBPAGE instead of thinking it will tell you in DEPTH what it needed to do this also.
> 
> ...



OK!!! This guy did his HW! A++ for you! LOL!


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

Shit, he deserves a gold medal for his efforts.


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

i wish i was from japan or australia!


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

scourge said:


> *And as always, we have a lot of talk and NO ACTION. People keep saying they're going to do this or that yet NOTHING ever comes of it. Thats why people are tired of hearing all the shit that gets spewed online. Its not that we are kissing MotoRex's ass.
> 
> Its just that they are the ONLY RI with legal products to sell. Its impossible to drive just bullshit. *



You know the funny thing is I used to think that scourge was a dick, but now I see we have much more in common than I ever thought. He views all the online boasting and BS the same way that I do. Put up or Shut up.

At this point in time there is only 1 RI that can do GTR's. Until there is another, they will remain the ONLY RI that can do it. Some people like to CLAIM it is a monoploy, but for a cool half mil they could do all the same tests and go into competition. But they have no money and a bunch of BS. At the end of the day, guess what??????

I am driving my GTR and so are a few others. You don't want to pay or can't afford to drive one LEGALLY in the US. Too bad for you. Start your own company and sell them for 5k to anyone. I wish you the best. In the mean time GTR power and others like us enjoy our cars.

What are you driving?


----------

